# Can anyone identify my old-school Brinkmann offset Smoker? (Before and after photos included)



## jerbee (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey, all! I found a badly rusted (exterior) grill out by the curb of a neighbors house and “rescued” it from the trash,en. I’ve since scoured the rust off and repainted it, but I still have a lot of interior mods to do. I’m trying to find a manual for it with specs and whatnot but I can’t determine the model number.... perhaps someone with more knowledge than myself might recognize what I’ve started fixin back up?

Before:








After:


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 24, 2019)

My vote goes to the after pic. Nice job looks great


----------



## Braz (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice save. Manual? Put fire in the small chamber, cook in the big chamber.


----------



## Nole4L (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't know what model it is but that's some nice work on the refurb!  I tried to give my old smoker to a guy who worked for me but no interest.  It lasted about 20 minutes out by the side of the road.  I hope this one brings a lot of good times and great meals to you!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2019)

nice job!!!  what ^ said.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 24, 2019)

I had 1 just like it, very thick metal, lasted about 10 years outside with out a cover most of that. If I had it back now it would last almost forever lol


----------



## mike243 (Mar 24, 2019)

I take that back,mine had a flat plate welded to the top of the fire box for what ever you wanted to heat up


----------



## motocrash (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice resto!Dunno the model but a buddy had one.
A shelf mounted on bent rods went into these holes.


----------



## djjubbajubba (May 17, 2019)

That is a Brinkmann Cimarron. Built by roger Davidson of horizon smokers after he and his brother sold Oklahoma Joe. Im restoring a Stillwater currently. It’s essentially the same exact smoker but with a Lowe shelf and door skirts.


----------



## Bruno1033 (May 22, 2021)

jerbee said:


> Hey, all! I found a badly rusted (exterior) grill out by the curb of a neighbors house and “rescued” it from the trash,en. I’ve since scoured the rust off and repainted it, but I still have a lot of interior mods to do. I’m trying to find a manual for it with specs and whatnot but I can’t determine the model number.... perhaps someone with more knowledge than myself might recognize what I’ve started fixin back up?
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 391340
> ...


Smoking a brisket on one of those bad boys right now! Was planning on spending $450 on an Oklahoma Joe, and found this one on OfferUp for $100. Has thicker steel than ones I’ve seen at the store that cost north of $1000!


----------



## Bruno1033 (May 23, 2021)

Bruno1033 said:


> Smoking a brisket on one of those bad boys right now! Was planning on spending $450 on an Oklahoma Joe, and found this one on OfferUp for $100. Has thicker steel than ones I’ve seen at the store that cost north of $1000!


And the brisket was amazing!


----------



## 912smoker (May 23, 2021)

Great bark and smoke ring ! Nice job and a good deal on the pit.


----------



## Bruno1033 (May 23, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Great bark and smoke ring ! Nice job and a good deal on the pit.


Thanks! I was particularly proud of that smoke ring!


----------



## Homeroaster (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a similar Brinkmann. It is a Cimarron. My wheels are different than yours. I do have the front shelf on mine. It's an awesome smoker.


----------



## Homeroaster (Dec 18, 2021)

It looks like a Brinkmann Cimarron shown here on this manual. I just discovered I have the deluxe version with the big wheels and an access port for a log lighter. Yours is model 855-6306-5


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 18, 2021)

That’s a great find and nice work!


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a Brinkmann Stillwater. IIRC the Cimmaron and Stillwater were same nominal diameter - 16" - and the Stillwater maybe had a slightly longer cook chamber. My Stillwater has the smaller diameter wheels and a port for a log lighter (which I neever used). I'll measure mine and post up the dimensions. Both were made from 1/4" thick steel, and both were left handed. Here's the "stock" photo of the Stillwater I own.







There was also a Stillwater Limited with the larger diameter wheels. Here's a weblink to the Stillwater manual.









						Brinkmann Brinkmann-Stillwater-Charcoal-Wood-Smoker-And-Grill-Users-Manual-  Brinkmann-stillwater-charcoal-wood-smoker-and-grill-users-manual
					

: Brinkmann Brinkmann-Stillwater-Charcoal-Wood-Smoker-And-Grill-Users-Manual-364070  brinkmann-stillwater-charcoal-wood-smoker-and-grill-users-manual-364070 brinkmann pdf



					usermanual.wiki


----------



## jppsav (Jan 1, 2022)

jerbee said:


> Hey, all! I found a badly rusted (exterior) grill out by the curb of a neighbors house and “rescued” it from the trash,en. I’ve since scoured the rust off and repainted it, but I still have a lot of interior mods to do. I’m trying to find a manual for it with specs and whatnot but I can’t determine the model number.... perhaps someone with more knowledge than myself might recognize what I’ve started fixin back up?
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 391340
> ...


Brinkman Cimmaron. I purchased  mine new almost 20 years ago. I modded it before first use. I believe it had a 50 or 75yr warranty. I just refurbished it this weekend.


----------



## Homeroaster (Jan 1, 2022)

The hanger on the bottom of the smoker is a dead giveaway. Mine is a Cimarron limited, and it has a shield in the smoke chamber directly over the firebox and pointing down in a 45° angle. I haven't seen any like that yet. Mine also has a port for a propane log lighter. They are awesome smokers. This was when Roger Davidson was building them.


----------



## jppsav (Jan 1, 2022)

Homeroaster said:


> The hanger on the bottom of the smoker is a dead giveaway. Mine is a Cimarron limited, and it has a shield in the smoke chamber directly over the firebox and pointing down in a 45° angle. I haven't seen any like that yet. Mine also has a port for a propane log lighter. They are awesome smokers. This was when Roger Davidson was building them.


Mine has that 45° shield as well and I added a deflector plate which I felt helped a lot. I also lowered the stack to grate level and extended the pipe.
I whish I had those larger wheels.
John


----------



## Homeroaster (Jan 1, 2022)

I added a thermal plate but I think it is too close to the bottom. My temperatures were still very hot near the firebox and quite a big difference from the smokestack end. I'm going to experiment a little bit see if I can improve it.


----------



## jppsav (Jan 2, 2022)

Homeroaster said:


> I added a thermal plate but I think it is too close to the bottom. My temperatures were still very hot near the firebox and quite a big difference from the smokestack end. I'm going to experiment a little bit see if I can improve it.


Mine is very consistent from left to right after adding the but I must confess, I converted to a propane burner years ago so I could golf and the wife could tend the pitt. I use a pan on top of ceramic bricks to hold splits or chunks of wood for smoke and add one approximately every 45min- 1hr. My temp is usually 10° hotter on the left than the right. 
I’m thinking about building or purchasing by a basket and giving charcoal another run.


----------



## Homeroaster (Jan 2, 2022)

It's hard to beat a stick burner. I really enjoy sitting out on nice days, tending the fire, sipping some bourbon, and playing with the dogs. On the hot days of summer my smoker is on the pool deck, and I alternate between sitting out and swimming. Life is good.


----------

